# Cool quote



## LeoKt (Nov 24, 2003)

Heyas, I was watching scrapped princess today and came across this cool quote:


> Whatever people say about you...
> What the people in the world say about you is irrelevant.
> People don't care about strangers.
> They say irresponsible things without proof.
> ...


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Great quote


----------

